# Advice on family friendly area in Washington DC



## bluebells7 (Sep 1, 2016)

We are moving to Washington DC from a small town in England from February - June 2017 and are looking for advice about a family-friendly neighbourhood to live in. 
My partner will be working in downtown DC then Tenleytown. I'll be looking after our 4 and 2 year olds - so looking to live somewhere family friendly but not too long a commute. If possible we'd like to have outdoor space, but definitely walking distance to a playground and a community where there are children's activities and classes or groups. 
Also, any recommendations for how to make contact with stay at home parents and children of a similar age very welcome - I know the kids and I are going to miss our local friends a lot!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

When looking for suitable housing in the DC area, you may want to mention the budget you can spend on rent.

I know a guy who's living with his young family in Arlington, and they do a lot by bike or even by foot. Seems to be a nice neighbourhood, very friendly. But expensive. They paid well over $1,000,000 for a small townhouse.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The way your post reads you will be in DC for five months. Is this correct?


----------



## bluebells7 (Sep 1, 2016)

Good point - I think our rental budget will be roughly $3000-$4000 a month.


----------



## bluebells7 (Sep 1, 2016)

Yes, we'll be in DC for 5 months


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

:fingerscrossed:


bluebells7 said:


> Yes, we'll be in DC for 5 months


Your best option will probably be some corporate housing or extended stay hotel. Rentals/leaves under 12 months are not very common not even in DC. What information do his woworkers/managers provide? 

What visa will you and the children be using?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can try and search for Furnished Housing or Corporate Housing, as there you can rent short term.
Regular houses will probably be a problem if it's only for 5 months.


----------



## christyz (Sep 4, 2016)

Washington DC is increasingly family friendly. Tenleytown is a good neighborhood with lots of families, as are several neighborhoods close to there (Cleveland Park, for example) with ready access to downtown. Will you have a car or will you rely on public transportation? That's a good question for targeting housing--really thinking about how close you are to the metro if you don't have a car. There are lots of families and good schools in Virginia, but the further out you are from DC, the more car dependent you are.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Keep in mind that it's a very bad time to be reliant on the DC Metro. After years of neglect, they've launched a major refurbishment program, which means lots of delays - added to the normal delays of an aging system. Here's but one example.


----------



## dcexile (Sep 6, 2016)

Bethesda out to Rockville in suburban Maryland might be worth looking at. Bethesda is pricey, but nice, Rockville is a bit further out and I've always found the traffic out that Rockville way a nightmare, but they're both on the metro Red Line within a couple of stops of Tenleytown.


----------



## bluebells7 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for this - all really helpful. 

Not yet decided on whether to be car dependent or not - am assuming you mean for commuting to work rather than accessing child friendly places? Am certain my husband would rather commute via public transport...


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Here are some neighborhoods to consider below. They are all very expensive though and being on a 5 month lease makes the price even higher as there is a premium for short term leases. Arlington is a bit less expensive but still pricey. 

I would personally get a car since there are many child friendly activities all over the VA/DC/MD area that you might want to check out. Also, having a car will make things like pediatrician appointments and other neccesseties with children easier especially in bad weather. I wouldn't want to rely on the metro or a taxi to get a sick child to the doctor unless you are fortunate enough to have absolutley everything in close walking distance.

https://www.cubesmart.com/moving-guides/dc/moving-articles/9-best-dc-neighborhoods-for-families/


----------

